# Silver :)!!! makes me happy in my pants



## Anonymous (Apr 22, 2008)

So I've been reading these posts and using steve's videos and doing my own research for about 6 months now and have slowly built up a small workshop specifically for recovery of PMs mainly silver and gold. Then I wanted to perform 1st batch runs before i posted anything to make sure that I had done everything properly. Now low and behold i have 2+ t oz of silver powder and more on the way currently processing then I processed 250 grams of very clean fingers and have a nice pile of flakes ready for step 2. More of that on the way but I have 1000 grams of dirty fingers and boards that will take a little longer to process and clean oh well. I am finding that I enjoy doing this have made a homemade fume hood cuz it was a little chilly this winter to be working outside! so i can safely work inside with venting out and no heat loss. anyways I just wanted to thank all of you that have the knowledge and those that don't. If you hadn't ask your questions and the others had not spread their knowledge then i would probably still be struggling. thnks from a fellow recovery artist It is an art i'll tell you that!


----------



## Palladium (Apr 22, 2008)

:wink: :wink: :wink: 


Johnny Blaze. Stupid question but is that from the movie or just your real name.


----------

